# Buffalo NY, Oct 13 2006 - State of Emergency?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2006)

Roads are clogged with almost a foot of snow, and a gazillion downed powerlines and trees.  My street is impassible. Power lines and phone lines are down everywhere.

Heres 4 pics.  If you don't hear from me until spring, at least theres photo proof. 

All taken at 2:30am, no flash. Goddess I love this camera


----------



## donna (Oct 13, 2006)

How is it so light at that time of the morning?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2006)

Iso 1600 digital film, F4.5 f-stop, and a 4 second exposure. 

Longer the lens is open, the more light hits the film, the brighter the exposure is.


----------



## donna (Oct 13, 2006)

Lovely pics, Wish we had some snow here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you.  As for the snow....I'll trade ya


----------



## donna (Oct 13, 2006)

Its a deal, you can have our high winds, raised dust and 35degree Celcius spring and ill take your nice cold snow.( I am so sick of dust!!! and summer isnt even here yet)


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2006)

donna said:


> Lovely pics, Wish we had some snow here.


Lovely for you I'm sure but for those of us who live in typically harsh winter environments (during the right season) those kind of pictures mean a pain in the butt/**** as far as transportation, communications, and just generally staying warm for as cheap as possible. 

Try it sometime...


----------



## donna (Oct 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Lovely for you I'm sure but for those of us who live in typically harsh winter environments (during the right season) those kind of pictures mean a pain in the butt/**** as far as transportation, communications, and just generally staying warm for as cheap as possible.
> 
> Try it sometime...


 
I agree the novelty would wear of quite quickly, It sure looks lovely though, especially those lovely photos Bob took.


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

Oooof---looks like you folks might be in for a bad one this season---had friends in Buffalo for a while and every few years it got to look like your pics there, but not usually this early in the season... has the river started to freeze yet? 

Hope you guys get a nice warm clipper coming in to melt it all---sometimes central Oh. gets to look like that and it's a bloody disaster...


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

and my wife wonders why I *WLL NOT* live in Buffalo, and I thought *WE *get slammed in Cleve..Hope you got a stash of "tamaters" to help get ya through...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 13, 2006)

Well Bob, the camera rocks...the weather?...not so good. Sorry to hear you guys got hammered. Stay safe and warm. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, that camera takes some awesome pics Bob!!  As for the snow..DAMN!!!  What a mess!!


----------



## Kreth (Oct 13, 2006)

Look at it this way, you guys have a headstart on the The Golden Snowball. :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL!

Gonna head out shortly n see what I can snap in daylight.  It's a mess out there though. Ugh.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice pics Bob and great wheather too man you are so lucky!!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2006)

Those are some beautiful pictures Bob!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pics Bob!

As far as the snow goes, I'm sorry you are getting hit so hard, but better you than me!  Even better would be Lisa though!


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Great pics Bob!
> 
> As far as the snow goes, I'm sorry you are getting hit so hard, but better you than me!  Even better would be Lisa though!



Lisa gets hammered  enough  in the winter as it is! On the BC coast, when you wanted to say that a winter day was awful, you'd say it was like Edmonton, but if it was _really_ awful---not just supercold but supercold and _damp_, ninth-circle-of-hell type cold---it was a day in Winnipeg...

Of course, the spoiled brats in Lotus-land were complaining about 4 degrees C. when they started moaning like that... probably still do...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 13, 2006)

Let me grab my board!!!!  Early morning freshies!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 13, 2006)

It got cold and snowy here too... Not that much snow.

Thank god for GLOBAL WARMING.

Oh wait...​


----------



## Kacey (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW!  Reminds me of when I was a kid in Wisconsin; the last year we lived there it snowed 4 1/2 feet in one shot...


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 13, 2006)

Kacey said:


> WOW! Reminds me of when I was a kid in Wisconsin; the last year we lived there it snowed 4 1/2 feet in one shot...


 Yeah, I remember when the snow in MI was deeper than I was tall!  Talk about making igloos!  We had a blast!  I wish I could handle the cold these days as I could when I was a kid!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2006)

230,000 without power. There are travel bans, advisories, etc.  Thruway is closed from Rochester to Dunkirk. (Thats a huge drive for non-WNYers.)

Some pics from 930 am.

Me, I'm sitting on my *** and sipping hot chocolate (if I can find some) LOL!

Thank you for the compliments too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2006)

These pics are from the streets around me, btw.


===

Oct 13, 2006 - BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) _ Up to two feet of snow from an extraordinary fall storm closed roads, cut power to some 230,000 customers and left this city paralyzed as officials banned driving in the region Friday.

 The snow, delivered in a fury of thunder and lightning, blanketed Buffalo and surrounding areas Thursday night and early Friday. A 105-mile stretch of the New York State Thruway from Exit 46 at Rochester to Exit 59 at Dunkirk, southwest of Buffalo, was closed Friday morning because of heavy lake-effect snow. 

http://wkbw.com/Story.aspx?preview=&type=ln&NStoryID=15436


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Damn...


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Me, I'm sitting on my *** and sipping hot chocolate (if I can find some) LOL!



Apart from taking really good photos, that sounds like the only reasonable thing to do at this point (look in the back of the pantry, behind the big box of salt...)


----------



## Carol (Oct 13, 2006)

Brings back memories.  

I feel your pain.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pocs BOB

All I can say is I hope you have plenty of food and drink at the house and 
Better you folks than us
Sure hope you get some warmer weather for a while


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 13, 2006)

Now I am soooooo glad I just bought a POS 4wd 91 explorer. My RWD Lincoln at 300hp would not be cutting it.

The pics look great but they would be even better if Susan Spann was in them :fanboy: :lookie:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2006)

I asked her to do bikini pics in the snow.....now my arm hurts for some strange reason. LOL


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 13, 2006)

No likely snow in October is another reason why I live in the south!


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

It is for reasons like those pictured that I am heading West as soon as I can retire..


----------



## dubljay (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank god I live in lovely sunny california.  Though when I go to visit my parents around the holidays I may have to face that evil stuff.  

Stay safe Bob.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

The pics are absolutely beautiful.  I love pictures of snow storms and the aftermath with the trees all bent and broken, especially if I do not have to live amoungst it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2006)

"State of emergency" 

hmm...

In Winnipeg we just leave for work 15 mins early when we get that much snow overnight


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2006)

donna said:


> How is it so light at that time of the morning?



It also "appears" a lot lighter at night with a lot of snow and the same level of star / moon light.  All the white stuff reflects light, so even when it's dark there can be a lot of light at times.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> "State of emergency"
> 
> hmm...
> 
> In Winnipeg we just leave for work 15 mins early when we get that much snow overnight


 
Now there are some tough, strong willed individuals!


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Lisa said:


> The pics are absolutely beautiful. I love pictures of snow storms and the aftermath with the trees all bent and broken, especially if I do not have to live amoungst it.


 
LOL...


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Now there are some tough, strong willed individuals!



You'd _better_ be tough if you live in the Canadian interior!


----------



## crushing (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> "State of emergency"
> 
> hmm...
> 
> In Winnipeg we just leave for work 15 mins early when we get that much snow overnight


 
Winnipeg (43.5") gets about half the average annual snowfall that Buffalo gets (91.8").  I thought that Buffalo got more than my area (97.9"), but I was wrong, and I would have never guessed that Flagstaff, AZ averages even more snow (100.3").


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2006)

I bet we get better blizzards though, and more accumulation over the winter


----------



## crushing (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> I bet we get better blizzards though, and more accumulation over the winter


 
I don't doubt that, well, depending on what you mean by "better".


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2006)

Some followup news:



> Hundreds of thousands of area residents spent a third cold night without heat and electricity and woke this morning learning that it could be another week or more before power returns.
> 
> Just a day after promising service would be restored in three to four days, National Grid reversed itself and said the massive restoration effort may take until next weekend.
> 
> ...





> Frederick Law Olmsted would be devastated.
> 
> The jewels of his vision, the stately maples, oaks and ash trees lining Buffalo's parkways and parks have been clobbered, and recovery might take generations.
> 
> ...



I live in south Buffalo....their hopes are in vain based on what i've seen the last few days.


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2006)

A _week_???!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2006)

A week.  Possibly longer.

I just found the information that says we should be boiling all water prior to use, until tests on our water come in this week.

My mothers neighborhood is almost completely dark, her streets near impassible with cars buried under tree branches and powerlines blocking the road.  Schools are closed at least tomorrow, and I've heard the shelters are full.  So far, there have only been about 3-5 deaths though, so thats a good thing.  I've heard cleanup and repair is going to run several million at least.

Oh, and I've got a live powerline hanging dangerously low over my driveway.


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> A week.  Possibly longer.
> 
> I just found the information that says we should be boiling all water prior to use, until tests on our water come in this week.
> 
> ...



Whoa.... this is no longer a matter of pretty winter scenes and snow days for the kids... hope you guys get back on your feet soon and that things get back to normal faster than anticipated. For the folks without power whose appliances are electric, what are they supposed to boil the water _with_??


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the early hit to WNY, Bob!

My Father was born in Buffalo... and lived there for almost 10-years... he still tells stories of life in the "snow belt"...

Hang in there, Brother! This too shall pass!

Yours in the arts,

Andy


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 16, 2006)

exile said:


> Whoa.... this is no longer a matter of pretty winter scenes and snow days for the kids... hope you guys get back on your feet soon and that things get back to normal faster than anticipated. For the folks without power whose appliances are electric, what are they supposed to boil the water _with_??


 
Good case for a gas stove and a match.


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Good case for a gas stove and a match.



Yeah, or an emergency primus right there with your flashlight, battery-run radio and all the rest of it. This sort of thing makes you wonder if your emergency survival prep is all that it should be...


----------

